# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  نقل مباشر سودان المريخ () الصفاقصي التونسي

## شيكو مدريد

*اونلايناب ما تخلونا ساااى ورونا اخبار الكورة اول باول هنا فى البوست ده شغال بالتلفون وفى الشغل لسه ادوكم الرابط بتاع النقل يلا ورونا معاكم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بداية المباراة 
ا
لدقيقه 10 من الشوط الاول 

فرصة خطيره تضيع للمريخ 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*





بدات المباراه قبل قليل النت عندى ضعيف الصوره تروح وتجى


ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ، 
ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ،ﺿﻔﺮ،ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ،ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ، 
ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ،ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ،ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ،ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ، 
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ، ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لو في زول عندو نت كويس يواصل معاي النقل 

علي الرابط 
http://www.veemi.com/watch?v=CSSvsMerrikh
*

----------


## بحاري

*http://www.veemi.com/watch?v=CSSvsMerrikh




والنتيجة  صفر  صفر  حتى الان 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*ضغط تونسي على دفاع المريخ 
الميدان تعبان 
ربنا يستر من الاصابات
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*شكرا شباب وما تنقطعو عليكم الله
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الضغط كويس بفيدنا كعبه الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*تألق لافت للحضري   كالعادة   .. وايضا  باسكال  وضفر  والمريخ يعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة عبر الارسال الطويل
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*http://www.veemi.com/watch%D8%9Fv=CSSvsMerrikh
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​مخالفة امام الطمنتاشر و خطيرة و يسيطر أكرم
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ربنا ستر
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*يااخواناوروناالنتيجه كم ابايحمل معاي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالمنعم

*الدقيقة 6 الشوط الثانى المريخ مهزوم 1-صفر
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*بنعادل باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*1/ صفر حتى الان للصفاقسي
*

----------


## أبومحمد

*الله يكفينا شر الاصابات

لعب عنيف وسريع تقول ما ودية

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ود البقعه الاداء كيف ما احسن شويه من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ربنا يجنبنا الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مخالفة اخرى خطيرة و يلتقط اكرم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاداء في الشوط الثاني احسن بكثير
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 71 (19 من الأعضاء و 52 زائر) شيكو مدريد , أبومحمد , محمد السنوس , محمد سيف الإسلام , محمد كمال عمران , مرتضي دياب , مريخي معاصر , المهندس محمد , المريخابي هيمو , الصادق عبد الوهاب , انور عبدون , ابوالاء , dr.abdelgalil , حاكم خيرى حاكم , رياضعباس بخيت , زول هناك , waleed salih , ود البقعة , ودالصفوه
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*قاتل الله الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مخالفة مع أكرم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اصابة اكرم
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*يااخوانا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تحسن كبير على اداء الزعيم بالاخص الاطراف و متوسط الدفاع
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يعاني من الخلل القديم وهو فقدان الكرة بسرعى ولعب الكرة بطريقة خرجها من عندك  كيفما اتفق والمعني واحد 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الشوط الثاني الاداء افضل 

المهم الاداء
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*​المعلق شغال يبدل في لعيبة المريخ باستمرار
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله عاصرنهم عصر جد

راجي رجع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اداء جميل جداً من نجوم المريخ في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*غايتو 

امير وراجي وبله ونجم الدين حجزو مكانهم
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*الدقيقه كم والنتيجه كم من كان له فضل ظهرفليعدبه عمالاظهرله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*رابط مباشر للمبارة


http://www.veemi.com/watch?v=CSSvsMerrikh
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لياقة بدنية عالية للاعبي المريخ
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لازالت النتيجة 0/1 منذ الشوط الأول
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*حكم الهناء عكس المخالفة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*​ممتاز بلة جابر
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​نأسف للتأخر بسبب عطل بالجهاز
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​دخول موانزا
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*
مخالفة للمريخ .....
خطييييييييييييييييييرة و يبعد الحارس القصراوى
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*هجمة خطرة يطلعها الحارس الصفاقسي
*

----------


## ابوالاء

*راسيه خطرة يخرجها الحارس التونسي للركنية 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هجمة خطيرة للمريخ الحارس يحولها ركنية
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*​ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​مرتدة و خطيرة و يسيطر مصعب عمر
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​كرة خطيرة للصفاقصى و يبعد أكرم , وينال بطاقة صفراء بسبب استخدام يده خارج خط 18
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كرة خطيرة للصفاقسي يخرج اكرم بره المنطقة ويصدها يدا للاوت والحكم يحسبها فاول
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​سيطرة للصفاقصى فى الدقائق الماضية
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*التوانسة شغالين فينا فاولات
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​انخفاض عام فى مستوى الزعيم خصوصا الوسط المدافع
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*أجمل شئ المعسكر فيه إحتكاك ممتاز سوف يفيد الزعيم في مقبل المباريات
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*توجيهات الكوكي مستمرة بالاسم
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​وجود العجب ك TARGET MAN  و ضعف مردود المحاور يخلى منطقة المناورة لتدين بالسيطرة للصفاقصى
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بصراحة العجب ليس له وجود يجب استبداله بلاعب سريع ويجيد الضغط
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​الكرة لاتعود للزعيم الا من خلال المدافعين
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا سلام عليك يا كوكي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الوسط غير متجانس ويوجد فراغ بينه والهجوم
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الصفاقصى ينفذ الهجمة المرتدة كأحسن مايكون , فقط 3 تمريرات خلال أقل من 3 ثوانى تنقل الكرة من منطقة 18 خاصتهم لدفاع الزعيم 
*

----------


## nadirhm1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبومحمد
					

مخالفة للصفاقصي 




ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nadirhm1

*موانزا خطير
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*فقدناك يا ليما
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​العجب و تابلوهات رائعة بعد رجوعه للوسط
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*​نهاية المباراة بخسارة المريخ 1/0
*

----------


## ابوالاء

*انتهت المبارة
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*نهاية المباراة بفوز الصفاقسي 1/0 ومباراة جميلة للمريخ ولابد من مراجعة خط الوسط...والمريخ كاد يدرك التعادل من هجمة منظمة قادها العجب ولكن شفقة بلة وانانيته
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تجربة مفيده للزعيم 

وفريق الشوط التاني هو الاحسن في الاداء واللياقه والتجانس
                        	*

----------


## عبدالمنعم

*المباراة إنتهت لكن شكل الفريق مطمئن والحمدلله
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*العجب وراجى يشكلان ثنائي خطير على جبهة الصفاقصى اليسرى
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*من وجهة نظرى :
نحتاج المزيد من التجانس و المباريات لرفع معدلات اللياقة , 
أكرم لا يقل عن الحضرى ,
العجب لايمكن أن يؤدى كراس مثلث بحيث يقوم بتخزين الكرة ,
الأطراف أكثر امانا مع مصعب و بلة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الفرقة لا بس بها اداء اكثر من جيد بحكم فريق الصفاقسي في اعلى فورمة المباريات ولا ننسى الزعيم في فترة اعداد ودخول لعيبة جدد
الكوكي لا شك مدرب قدير وشجاع ويريد من تلك التجارب بناء تشكيلة قوية متجانسة وبأذن الله المريخ سوف يكون قوة شديدة الفتك بكل من يقابله
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*أجمل شئ عودة أكرم للفورمة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*القصراوى حارس الصفاقصى يقف سدا منيعا امام هجمات المريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يخسر تجربته الودية الثانية بهدف نظيف والكوكي يشرك تشكيلتين مختلفتين 
كفر و وتر 







انتهى قبل قليل لقاء فريقي المريخ والصفاقصي التونسي بفوز النادي التونسي بهدف نظيف سجله لاعبة بن منصور في الشوط الاول من المباراة ، قدم المريخ مباراة جيدة حيث اشرك مديره الفني تشكيلتين مختلفتين على مدار الشوطين بقيادة هيثم والحضري في الشوط الاول واكرم والعجب في الشوط الثني 
انطلق الشوط الثاني الان وقام مدرب المريخ الكوكي يتغيير كامل الفريق بداية بالحضري "اكرم" وانتهاء بهيثم "العجب".
وتعتبر التجربة جيدة للمريخ الذي يجري معسكرا اعداديا بتونس . 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما شاء الله 
الربع ساعة الاخيرة التى تابعتها كان المريخ هو الافضل
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*الزاويه

عرض متواضع للمريخ: الصفاقسى يكسب بهدف


إنتهت قبل قليل مباراة المريخ والصفاقسى التونسى الوديه فى معسكر سوسه بفوز الصفاقسى بهدف وحيد جاء فى الحصة الأول بتوقيع محمد على معلول حيث نجح الcss فى الحفاظ على تقدمهم فى المباراة على الرغم من التعديلات التى أجراها مدرب المريخ الكوكى ولكنها لم تشفع له وقد قدمت الفرقة الحمراء عرضا متواضعا خاصة فى الحصة الأولى وأكثر لاعبو المريخ من اللعب العنيف مع نجوم الصفاقسى.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكى يدفع بتشكيلة جديدة للمريخ فى الشوط الثانى 


دفع مدرب المريخ التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى بتشكيلة جديدة فى شوط اللعب الثانى فى مباراة الفريق الاعدادية امام الصفاقصى وادخل الكوكى اكرم الهادى ونجم الدين ومصعب عمر ومرتضى كبير وبله جابر وسعيد السعودى وامير كمال وراجى عبد العاطى والعجب 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اكرم انقذ المريخ من الهدف الثانى ..نهاية مباراة المريخ والصفاقصى 


خرج المريخ مهزوما بهدف فى مباراة الاعدادية الثانية التى انتهى قبل لحظات امام الصفاقصى التونسى ولم ينجح لاعبى المريخ فى تعديل هدف على منصور الذى احرزه فى الدقيقة 37 من شوط اللعب الاول وتحسن اداء المريخ فى شوط اللعب الثانى  الا انه كان هناك ضعف واضح فى اداء محاوره فى وسط الملعب لتدين السيطرة للصفاقصى فى الوسط الملعب
ونال حارس المريخ اكرم كرت اصفر بسبب استخدام يده خارج خط 18 لابعاد  كرة خطيرة للصفاقصى
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
رغم تاخره بهدف…المريخ يبدع امام الصفاقسي في النصف الاول


الكوتش
قدم المريخ مستوي متميزا امام الصفاقسي في الشوط الاول الذي انتهي قبل قليل رغم تاخره بهدف،وتقاسم الاحمر مع صاحب الارض الملعب وبادله الهجمات واهدر نجمه احمد الباشا فرصة ادراك التعادل في الدقيقة الاخيرة بالقرب من المرمي،وتميز الجزء الاول بالاثارة والقوة من جانب الفريقين
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

من وجهة نظرى :
نحتاج المزيد من التجانس و المباريات لرفع معدلات اللياقة , 
أكرم لا يقل عن الحضرى ,
العجب لايمكن أن يؤدى كراس مثلث بحيث يقوم بتخزين الكرة ,
الأطراف أكثر امانا مع مصعب و بلة 




فعلا بس العجب ما لاقي مهاجم صريح وقناص عشان يقفهمو ويجدع ليه والدليل اخر هجمة
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

الزاويه

عرض متواضع للمريخ: الصفاقسى يكسب بهدف




إنتهت قبل قليل مباراة المريخ والصفاقسى التونسى الوديه فى معسكر سوسه بفوز الصفاقسى بهدف وحيد جاء فى الحصة الأول بتوقيع محمد على معلول حيث نجح الcss فى الحفاظ على تقدمهم فى المباراة على الرغم من التعديلات التى أجراها مدرب المريخ الكوكى ولكنها لم تشفع له وقد قدمت الفرقة الحمراء عرضا متواضعا خاصة فى الحصة الأولى وأكثر لاعبو المريخ من اللعب العنيف مع نجوم الصفاقسى.




فرق يا علي بين الزاوية والكوتش
 قدم المريخ مستوي متميزا امام الصفاقسي في الشوط الاول الذي انتهي قبل قليل  رغم تاخره بهدف،وتقاسم الاحمر مع صاحب الارض الملعب وبادله الهجمات واهدر  نجمه احمد الباشا فرصة ادراك التعادل في الدقيقة الاخيرة بالقرب من  المرمي،وتميز الجزء الاول بالاثارة والقوة من جانب الفريقين 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*من خلال الوصف والتعليق 
واضح ان المريخ بخير حيث انه يلعب امام فريق 
فى كامل فورمته 
وحضوره الذهنى التنافسى 
وضياع اكثر من سانحة 
الباشا 
ومحمد موسى 
وراجى وبلة 
....مثل هذه المباريات 
لا تقاس بالنتيجة المباشرة 
فنتيجتها غير المباشرة 
ستكون ملموسة فى مقبل الايام 
الاتجربة ستخلق انسجام 
وستضاعف اللياقة 
وستخلق خبرة 
للاعبين جدد
اكثر ما اسعدنى 
عودة راجى 
فهى مكسب كبير 
للاعب واعد ذو مستقبل مشرق باذن الله 
وعودة اكرم الى مستواه 
مبروك التجربة المفيدة 
والى الامام 
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​ان شاء الله المريخ ما يكسب ولا تجربة عشان ما ننخدع ساى .. دى مباريات تجريبية بمعنى تجريب الخطط والتكتيك ولا يمكن اتقانها فى اربعة مباريات فكل مباراة يتحسن المستوى للاحسن فلا تتعجلو النتائج
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

​ان شاء الله المريخ ما يكسب ولا تجربة عشان ما ننخدع ساى .. دى مباريات تجريبية بمعنى تجريب الخطط والتكتيك ولا يمكن اتقانها فى اربعة مباريات فكل مباراة يتحسن المستوى للاحسن فلا تتعجلو النتائج



 كلام منطقي خير لنا ان نخسر الان ونرقي بالمستوي الي الاحسن مع كثر من التجانس والاحتكاك 
النتائج التي فيها غرور لا تخدم الفرق كبيرة مثل المريخ وبالعكس الخسارة تضع المريخ علي المحك لتغطية الثغرات مشكور يا غالي 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين يا شباب على النقل و وضع الصفوة في قلب الحدث
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجربة ثرة ومفيدة للمريخ
اعتقد ان الاستفادة منها ستكون اكثر من لو فاز بها الفريق لانها كانت ستعميه عن السلبيات التي حدثت اثناء المباراة

نتمنى ان نخوةض تجارب قوية مثل هذه دوما

*

----------


## بحر العطاشة

*الرباب لم يسكت بعد !! سيظل موجودآ بينا بفنه و طربه الاصيل .... له الرحمه و المغفره !!
                        	*

----------

